# Cable skidding choker



## AGCB97 (Mar 9, 2020)

Got a new 'Portable Winch' https://www.northerntool.com/shop/t...0121&msclkid=5c5bdabe8f2713b0f06084e7e3d25ea4  and wanted a lighter choker to use with it. I bought some 5/16" 7x19 cable from Ace and made a choker fitting set for it.  Started by making the end 'stop fitting' for the cable out of a short piece of 7/8" round stock, drilled a front larger hole and a back hole that just fit the cable. I put the cable through the from the smaller hole then mushroomed the cable slightly and filled the hole with the MIG. The slip part was made from a piece of 1-1/2" sqaure tube drilled and end cap welded on one end and a loose fitting heavy wall tube on the other. Tried it out on Saturday and it works great except for being slightly to close tolerance to go together easily. Ground that out a little today.
Also made a set of sheaves with Micarta wheels which were turned on the lathe.
Aaron


----------



## f350ca (Mar 9, 2020)

A friend of mine had a similar winch that mounted on a chainsaw, he said it worked great.
Just a thought, would you be beter with more of a bell where the cable comes out of the slip part. The cable may kink and cut when pulling on it.
Now I'm going to have to make one.

Greg


----------



## AGCB97 (Mar 9, 2020)

I did bell both ends quite a bit. Thanks


----------



## Canus (Mar 10, 2020)

Wouldn't trust the welded end under a load.  Should use molten zinc to fill the hole.


----------



## RJSakowski (Mar 10, 2020)

Is the last photo a UP version of the olympics logo?


----------

